# Coral emergency plz!!!



## Koreanz (Jun 13, 2013)

never mind lol


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

How big is the torch/ acan? i can put it in my sump fragrack for you but i hold no responsibility if they die!:x . Most likely it will not die because i have a mature set up but never say never!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Good on you for the offer!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I can also offer the same in my tank. I'll be keeping my 33g up as a semi-qt tank for a few months so I can put it in there.


----------



## Koreanz (Jun 13, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you! Here is the pic of my torch & acan!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice little tank! Love the torch


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what's on the right side of the tank, behind the thermometer?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

it's a thing we like to call a Heater


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> it's a thing we like to call a Heater


Oh snap!

>jason


----------

